# Driving to Arachnocon? through New Mexico?



## Gwegowee (Jun 18, 2007)

So...   I was wondering... how many people are going to Arachnocon next month....
or shall I say... any one Driving to Arachnocon?   specifically driving through New Mexico??

If there is anyone from the Western States and has room enough... I think it would be fun to go. I Live In Las Cruces NM,    I live only a minute from where I-25 and I-10 come together...

if your coming from Cali, Arizona or Nevada, coming through Las Cruces on I-10 would be the Best (quickest) Path.... Driving from anywhere North or North West of New Mexico (Colorado Utah Wyoming Montana Idaho Oregon or Washington, I-25 down to Las Cruces then getting on I-10 to San Antonio would be one of your best (quickest) paths...

I'd be taking a small duffel-bag for clothes, and a few of my cameras... a 35mm Film SLR a 35mm DSLR (canon D20) with Macro lenses and a  Mamiya RB67 (or both if it fits) with Macro Lenses and Ultra Macro modifications. and a tripod, cameras fill a few camera bags and a case but I can cut back if need be.... 

To anyone who helps me get there, I can give some FREE Photographic prints (?13x19) from the trip... or Massively discounted prices for Poster size prints from the RB67 photography lineup (up to 30 by 44 inches) (you'd only pay for the Final printing process)...

If anyone is willing, I would like to know soon, I'll be submitting for my vacation from work either way... but it would be nice if possible to pay before the ticket prices go up after late registration begins. July 1st....

Thanx


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 18, 2007)

you should post this in the arachnocon section , prob get more response. id give you a ride but its about 1000 miles out of my way lol


----------

